# cos peptide on sale



## LabpeRep (Dec 18, 2012)

*Now we are running a special of 

Lipopeptide 10mg, as low as $24 per vial, 99.44% purity

Matrixyl 10mg, as low as $24 per vial, 98.76% purity 

SNAP-8 10mg, as low as $24 per vial, 99.23% purity 

Argireline acetate 10mg, as low as $24 per vial, 99.18% purity  

At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports

Lipopeptide MS Report

Lipopeptide HPLC REPORT 

Matrixyl MS Report

Matrixyl HPLC REPORT 

SNAP-8 MS Report

SNAP-8 HPLC REPORT 

Argireline acetate MS Report

Argireline acetate HPLC REPORT 

   Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
  Sincerely,

*


----------

